# Driving El Paso, TX to Mexico City



## beccguti (Feb 17, 2021)

Hello! 

My husband and I are planning the long drive from Las Vegas to Mexico City next month. Our route this far- Las Vegas, El Paso, Chihuahua ... and then I am unsure how to break up the leg from Chihuahua to Mexico city. 
Has anyone done this trip recently and could share their experience?
We will be driving a US plated car which we will have pretty well packed so we are a bit extra conscious about safety and getting pulled over. We know that driving during the night is not an option and we are looking to do the entire journey in 6 days.
Obviously, Covid safety will be applied in all ways!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

I have crossed the USA/Mexico border twice with my Jeep loaded with my household things . . . via Colombia Bridge, Laredo, Texas . . . heading to San Cristobal de Las Casas, Chiapas. ( I chose the Cuota (toll roads) )

I would estimate you have a three day, max four day drive . ((( My thoughts ror my travels were to make the direct southward drive, figuratively dropping straight down. ))) Stayed in small motels with protected parking in semi medium sized towns/cities . . . always arriving with the sun up, and getting early starts in the morning. Traveling with two cats, also . . . and stopping for gasoline, coffee and bathroom breaks. 

Another tip, I reviewed my route each night with maps and mileage . . . this app & website was very helpful to me . . . ((( says only for USA, but I typed in Mexico destinations without problems - I liked that it showed mileage distance, and time estimates )))




__





Mileage Calculator


This mileage calculator estimates the number of driving miles between two locations in the United States.




www.calculator.net


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Aguascalientes is about halfway between Chihuahua and Mexico City. It would be a nice place to stop. The pedestrian area in the center of the city would be a nice place to stretch your legs if you wanted to get out in the evening.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

beccguti said:


> Hello!
> 
> My husband and I are planning the long drive from Las Vegas to Mexico City next month. Our route this far- Las Vegas, El Paso, Chihuahua ... and then I am unsure how to break up the leg from Chihuahua to Mexico city.
> Has anyone done this trip recently and could share their experience?
> ...


It was a long time ago now, but we went through Laredo, spent a night in Saltillo and another night in Queretaro. Maybe Interstate 10 to San Antonio and down I35 is a better road ? (I have no idea). 
In any event you are going to go through Queretaro which is a pretty big city and if you hit it at the wrong time traffic might be pretty bad. The same is true of Mexico City which actually has laws which restrict when you can drive your car (even a tourist). It is based on the last digit of your license plate. The law is called 'Hoy no circula'. There is a lot of information on the internet.

There is a free pass you can get and I recommend you do, print it off and when you get to Mexico City put it on the dash.

..::PASE TURISTICO::..

Just like Queretaro, Mexico City has some serious traffic. Particularly during rush hour (say 6AM - 10AM). If you can avoid travel at that time you will save yourselves some frustration. 

There is also a little stick up device you can attach to your windshield which will let you pay tolls without stopping. We purchased ours in the pharmacy and associated a credit card (in our case Mexican) with it so it auto renews the balance. That device can save you a ton of time, particularly traversing Mexico City. In fact there are some roads where you can only enter if you have the device. Here is a link :

PASE

Finally - yes it is pretty smart to avoid travel at night. But it is equally important to avoid travel in the early morning hours (like before sunrise).


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

MangoTango said:


> There is also a little stick up device you can attach to your windshield which will let you pay tolls without stopping. We purchased ours in the pharmacy and associated a credit card (in our case Mexican) with it so it auto renews the balance. That device can save you a ton of time, particularly traversing Mexico City. In fact there are some roads where you can only enter if you have the device. Here is a link :
> PASE


Hola, this pass interests me. Do you recommend purchasing in Texas or Mexico. I read the "points of sale" and note OXXO, and Farmacia del Ahorro in Mexico; 7-11 y Circle K in USA? I did send off an email, but my espanol is weak, so any guidance & suggestions from you appreciated. ((( my driving route is Colombia Bridge, Laredo, TX down to San Cristobal de Las Casas, Chiapas, MX ))) con una sonrisa.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Hola, this pass interests me. Do you recommend purchasing in Texas or Mexico. I read the "points of sale" and note OXXO, and Farmacia del Ahorro in Mexico; 7-11 y Circle K in USA? I did send off an email, but my espanol is weak, so any guidance & suggestions from you appreciated. ((( my driving route is Colombia Bridge, Laredo, TX down to San Cristobal de Las Casas, Chiapas, MX ))) con una sonrisa.


I think all those points of sale are in Mexico. Mexico City has 7-11 and Circle K stores. It has been a while ago now. I don't remember all the details but I did need to contact them at least once or twice to get it all setup the way I wanted. (They have the feel of a young tech company in Mexico City - no trouble communicating with them in English). I just checked. I have a 600 peso balance at the moment. I think whenever it gets below 200 pesos it throws another 500 pesos on the device (from my credit card). Even in mid-trip, which is nice. You can set it up anyway you want.

Another nice feature is you can log into their site and see what tolls were paid. So at the end of a trip you can do some accounting. For us, it has worked maybe 98% of the time. But there have been times that the reader in the booth has not worked (at some off the beaten path places), so you do need to have some pesos in your pocket just in case.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I bought one off the freeway after leaving Tabasco, I think it was Vera Cruz state,, around Minamitlan.. You can buy them in convenient stores off the freeway., Sorry I do not remember where exactly but when you stop for gas ask and you wiill be able to get one. It did not work for about 30 minutes when I reach the first caseta, so I went back... but then it activated itself...It does not work at every single caseta but works in general. Does not work on the libramiento from Guadaljara to Tequila.. .. but then you do not go that way to the border.. Always hav change ready in case.. does not work in some caseta in Puebla either .


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

How far out do the CDMX traffic restrictions go? 

I am planning a drive from Cancun to Laredo. I was penciling-in a route that would take me to Puebla and San Martin Texmelucan de Labastida on 150D then around the Arco Norte or M40D to the northwest of CDMX where it hits the 57D route to Queretaro. If I don't go any closer to CDMX than that, am I "in" CDMX for purposes of the traffic restrictions (and slow traffic)?


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

eastwind said:


> How far out do the CDMX traffic restrictions go?
> 
> I am planning a drive from Cancun to Laredo. I was penciling-in a route that would take me to Puebla and San Martin Texmelucan de Labastida on 150D then around the Arco Norte or M40D to the northwest of CDMX where it hits the 57D route to Queretaro. If I don't go any closer to CDMX than that, am I "in" CDMX for purposes of the traffic restrictions (and slow traffic)?


There is a nice map on this page : Where is the Hoy no circula program applied ?

Hoy No Circula - Todo sobre el programa Hoy No Circula de México

If you should happen to find yourself in Mexico City, and depending on what type of vehicle you are driving, be aware that you may not be able to use the express lanes. I learned that the hard way from two motorcycle cops who pulled me over. Funny thing was - I showed them that tourist pass I mentioned above and I'm not sure they had ever see one before, and they might have assumed that it gave me more permissions than it really did - and did not ticket me.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

eastwind said:


> How far out do the CDMX traffic restrictions go?
> 
> I am planning a drive from Cancun to Laredo. I was penciling-in a route that would take me to Puebla and San Martin Texmelucan de Labastida on 150D then around the Arco Norte or M40D to the northwest of CDMX where it hits the 57D route to Queretaro. If I don't go any closer to CDMX than that, am I "in" CDMX for purposes of the traffic restrictions (and slow traffic)?


I use this mileage calculator and very happy with the mapping features & results. It allows you to "adjust" your route which is a nice feature.
AVOID the ELEVATED 150D ( cuota) in Puebla . .

((( . I was stopped both ways by Policia Municipal, they just picked me off, like shooting fish in a barrel . . . $$$$$ )))





__





Calculator.net: Free Online Calculators - Math, Fitness, Finance, Science


Online calculator for quick calculations, along with a large collection of calculators on math, finance, fitness, and more, each with in-depth information.




www.calculator.net


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

MangoTango said:


> There is a nice map on this page : Where is the Hoy no circula program applied ?
> 
> Hoy No Circula - Todo sobre el programa Hoy No Circula de México


Thanks, I noted Tecámac was the northeastern most state on the map (#15) and fed that into google maps and it looks to be well inside the Arco Norte 'arc' so I think the restrictions won't apply far enough out to bother me.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

I like just about everything about the state of Puebla - but - and I'm sure the practice is not unique to Puebla... if you are the slower vehicle you are expected to pull to the right and straddle the shoulder to allow faster cars to pass. Even if there are no oncoming cars. 

If you have never been there, the city of Puebla is a really nice place to spend a leisurely Sunday. There was a nice artsy fartsy section which was a nice place to meander. There was also an interesting observation area that looked out over the entire region.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I poked around in google maps a little but couldn't find out where the 150D was elevated. Are you saying to avoid the 150D entirely throughout Puebla?

I will probably spend a night in Puebla or thereabouts, judging on how the mileage breaks down.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

MangoTango said:


> I like just about everything about the state of Puebla - but - and I'm sure the practice is not unique to Puebla... if you are the slower vehicle you are expected to pull to the right and straddle the shoulder to allow faster cars to pass. Even if there are no oncoming .cars.
> …


That is not unique to Puebla. It is true on any two lane road with wide, well-maintained shoulders. Not only do you have to drive half on the shoulder to let people you pass from behind. But people coming in the opposite direction will straddle the line in the middle of the road to pass someone, and if you are not half on the shoulder bad things will happen.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

there is an elevated 150d in Puebla that bypasses a lot of the traffic and ther eis the regular road below. THe elevated bypass does not hae many exits so unless you know here you want to go do not got on it,, There is a center exit but if you want to stay at the hotels like the Fiesta In on the side of the roas do not go on the elevated road.
you do not have to worry about the Hoy no circula on the Arco Norte. WHe I drive fro Chapas going north I like to stay in Orizaba or Fortin de las Flores,,, going south I stay in Puebla if I cannot make it to Orizaba. I dislike just about everythng there is about Puebla including the traffic so it is a personal choice,


----------

